# Kinh nghiệm chọn mua bàn ủi



## uyenlam

*Hiện nay trên thị trường có nhiều loại bàn ủi với giá cả, hãng sản xuất và tính năng khác nhau. Hãy để chúng toi mách bạn một số lưu ý để chọn mua bàn ủi phù hợp nhé!*

*Mua bàn ủi khô hay bàn ủi hơi nước?*

*Bàn ủi hơi nước*
Bàn ủi hơi nước có thể phun hơi nước với nhiệt độ cao vào quần áo, làm mềm nhanh sợi vải, dễ dàng ủi thẳng các vết nhăn khó xử lý nhất, ngay cả khi quần áo đang treo trên móc. Những loại vải khó ủi như vải len, vải dạ cũng được bàn ủi hơi nước giải quyết một cách dễ dàng.




_Bàn ủi hơi nước Pensonic PSI-1007_​
Tuy nhiên, bàn ủi hơi nước lại dễ bám bẩn, bạn phải vệ sinh thường xuyên, dùng nước sôi để nguội để không có cặn vôi bám vào bề mặt.

Nếu bạn không thấy phiền phức khi phải đổ nước và vệ sinh bàn ủi, thì bàn ủi hơi nước sẽ là lựa chọn tốt hơn bởi sự tiện lợi và nhanh chóng khi ủi đồ. Hiện nay, bạn dễ dàng tìm kiếm bàn ủi hơi nước ở bất cứ siêu thị điện máy nào với đa dạng tính năng, mẫu mã và giá cả.

*Bàn ủi khô*
Đặc điểm của bàn ủi khô là dễ sử dụng, nhưng ủi lâu hơn với các vết nhăn ở vị trí hẹp và các loại vải dày như vải dạ, vải bố... Tuổi thọ bàn ủi khô lại được đánh giá là bền hơn bàn ủi hơi nước, và cũng không cần vệ sinh bề mặt thường xuyên.



​
Với nhu cầu ủi thẳng quần áo cơ bản, tiết kiệm điện, tiết kiệm thời gian, đồng thời có thể linh động điều chỉnh mức nhiệt với chất liệu vải, giá cả lại phải chăng... thì bàn ủi Tefal FS2525 là sản phẩm phù hợp cho bạn tham khảo.

*Công suất bàn ủi*
Bàn ủi công suất càng cao thì ủi càng nhanh, tuy nhiên, bạn đừng vội chọn bàn ủi theo tiêu chí này. Thứ nhất, bàn ủi công suất cao đồng nghĩa với việc điện năng tiêu thụ cũng tăng lên.

Thứ 2, đừng bao giờ chọn công suất bàn ủi cao hơn nguồn cung cấp điện của bạn, dễ dẫn đến quá tải hệ thống điện. Bàn ủi là vật dụng sử dụng lượng điện rất lớn, nên nếu nguồn điện yếu, khi sử dụng bàn ủi công suất lớn sẽ làm ảnh hưởng đến các thiết bị điện khác.

*Bàn ủi có thể điều chỉnh nhiệt độ*

*

*
_Hầu hết bàn ủi đều có điều chỉnh nhiệt độ_​
Nên chọn loại bàn ủi điều chỉnh được nhiệt độ để ủi với các loại vải khác nhau. Những vải lanh, lụa thường chỉ ủi ở nhiệt độ thấp, trong khi đó vải dạ, len lại yêu cầu nhiệt độ cao hơn mới có thể ủi thẳng vết nhăn.

Nhiều loại bàn ủi có chế độ chọn từng loại vải để bàn ủi hoạt động với mức nhiệt tương ứng. Tuy nhiên, việc tăng giảm được nhiệt độ vẫn sẽ có ích hơn trong những trường hợp mặt vải hơi ướt, hay vết nhăn cứng đầu và bạn cần nhiệt độ cao hơn mức tiêu chuẩn.

*So sánh các chức năng*
Khi mua bàn ủi, cần so sánh các tính năng như chế độ tự động tắt sau một thời gian không sử dụng, chế độ phun hơi tăng cường, chống vôi hóa… để quyết định tính năng nào cần thiết, nhằm tìm được bàn ủi phù hợp mà vẫn tiết kiệm chi phí.

Với bàn ủi hơi nước, tốt nhất nên chọn loại bàn ủi có chống vôi hóa, chống đóng cặn và tự làm sạch sau khi sử dụng để bàn ủi luôn sạch sẽ, không gây ố vàng quần áo mà còn tăng tuổi thọ cho sản phẩm.

*Dây bàn ủi*

*

*
_Dây bàn ủi xoay 180 độ_
​Dây bàn ủi là một bộ phận quan trọng mà không phải ai cũng để ý. Bạn nên chọn loại dây có bọc 2 lớp, dày và chắc chắn. Bởi với độ nóng lớn của bàn ủi phát ra, nếu không cẩn thận chạm dây thì dây rất dễ hư hỏng, không an toàn cho người sử dụng.

Để tiện lợi hơn, nên chọn loại dây có đầu xoay, bạn có thể di chuyển các vị trí, hướng xoay của bàn ủi mà không làm vướng hay xoắn dây.

*Mặt đế bàn ủi*

*

*
_Mặt đế bàn ủi hơi nước_
​Bạn nên chọn loại mặt bàn ủi có mũi nhọn để ủi được dễ dàng ở những vị trí hẹp như cổ áo, cúc áo. Mặt đế bàn ủi thường làm bằng nhiều chất liệu khác nhau, đều nhẹ, bền, chống oxi hóa như đế Cremic, Duralumin...

Dù là chọn loại chất liệu đế như thế nào, bạn cũng nên xem xét khả năng chống dính của đế. Lớp chống dính thường là lớp men Teflon, Glissium… không những tiết kiệm điện năng mà còn bảo vệ bề mặt quần áo luôn mới đẹp.

*Kiểm tra hiện tượng rò điện*
Bởi công suất bàn ủi rất lớn, nếu bị rò rỉ điện, hậu quả gây ra với người sử dụng sẽ rất nghiêm trọng. Ngoài việc kiểm tra kỹ càng dây điện không bị hở hay quá mỏng manh, bạn còn cần phải thử ổ cắm để đảm bảo không có vấn đề gì.

Với loại dây cắm 2 chấu, bạn cần cắm thử hai lần theo 2 hướng khác nhau, độ vừa khít của chấu cắm và ổ điện khi thử ở 2 hướng cần phải giống nhau. Bề mặt phích cắm phải bằng phẳng, sáng bóng, không gỉ sét. Sau khi cắm, đèn bàn ủi cần phải hoạt động tốt, mặt bàn ủi truyền nhiệt nhanh và ổn định.

*Thương hiệu*

*

*
_Tên thương hiệu in trên thân bàn ủi_​
Nên lựa chọn các sản phẩm chính hãng có xuất xứ rõ ràng như Philips, Sanyo, Tefal, Panasonic…

Những loại bàn ủi không rõ xuất xứ ngoài thị trường có thể giá thành thấp hơn, nhưng độ an toàn, tuổi thọ lẫn chất lượng khi sử dụng đều không thể so sánh được với hàng chính hãng. Hơn nữa hàng chính hãng sẽ được bảo hành uy tín tại các trung tâm bảo hành của hãng ở Việt Nam.

Hàng chính hãng đều có tên thương hiệu trên bàn ủi, in rõ ràng, sắc nét. Bàn ủi phải đi kèm phiếu bảo hành, hướng dẫn sử dụng, các thông tin kỹ thuật, thương hiệu, công suất, xuất xứ sản phẩm đầy đủ.

_Nguồn: Dienmayxanh_​


----------

